

Would you rather be a novel or a poem? (actual Oxford University admission question)  - humanlever
http://www.cnn.com/2008/LIVING/12/08/odd.oxford.questions/index.html

======
pavelludiq
I'm more of a "Novel in Verse" type of guy. Not too many unneeded details,
like in the other big novels, and still not as abstract and strange as some of
the more esoteric poems I've read lately. Balanced, but not boring.

p.s. Im not a big fan of the genre, I've only read "Onegin" after being forced
to, by my school. But still, I like the concept.

------
trevelyan
There is a barrier to entry in long prose that doesn't exist in poetry. I'd
rather be a novel.

------
jcapote
I'd rather be a haiku

------
MaysonL
A skeltonic epic...

